
Ask HN: How to open a business bank account in US as an non-US person? - ilolu
I have been looking to incorporate a US corporation for a SAAS product. Now I understand the procedure to start a corporation. But it seems that banks wont let me open a bank account if I am not present physically in US. Is there a workaround ?<p>Also an agent that I talked about registering in US, told me that I can open a bank account by sending the required documents to any friend in US and let them submit the documents. Will that work ?
======
codegeek
Read this blog post from the founder of Freshdesk :

[http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-
corporatio...](http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-corporation-
from-outs/)

~~~
ilolu
I talked to SVB customer care. They said that they will allow only venture
backed startups.

------
tejasm
Here's how I would do it:

1\. Register a Delaware Inc or LLC with Harvard Business Services -
[https://www.delawareinc.com/](https://www.delawareinc.com/). They can also
act as your registered agent for $50/year.

2\. Get an EIN number - you can call IRS directly at their Philly Office -
267-941-1099

3\. Once you have an EIN, open a small business account with BoA -
[https://www.bankofamerica.com/smallbusiness/](https://www.bankofamerica.com/smallbusiness/)

4\. Setup your postal office at www.virtualpostmail.com or
[https://travelingmailbox.com/](https://travelingmailbox.com/)

If you have any questions, do drop me a note at tejas3 at gmail dot com.

All the best!

~~~
ilolu
Thanks. I looked at smallbusiness link of BoA. They seem to not accept non-
resident aliens when applying for Bank Account.

Do I have to visit US ?.

~~~
sandGorgon
instead of BoA - consider First Republic. They are very friendly to startups
and have a great online system.

Also remember that getting an EIN and an ITIN (a replacement for social
security number for foreign residents) is a bit involved. The most important
tip - get something called a "True Copy" of your passport done withing a US
Embassy in your country (e.g. [http://mumbai.usconsulate.gov/notary-
services.html](http://mumbai.usconsulate.gov/notary-services.html)). NOT AN
ATTESTATION.

That is going to be the most important piece.

------
thekonqueror
Try Payoneer[1], it works with Stripe.

[1] [https://www.payoneer.com/en/products/global-payment-
service/](https://www.payoneer.com/en/products/global-payment-service/)

------
johnsocs
One possible solution is to have a business partner in the US manage this part
of the business. I'd be interested in learning more about what you are doing.

------
blindfly
Where are you located?

~~~
ilolu
India

~~~
blindfly
Hopefully someone will be able to share their experience. I myself am in
Canada and it was a pretty simple process but I have zero experience trying to
do the same thing from India.

------
marvel_boy
You need to be 18 or older and a legal U.S. resident to open a checking
account at U.S. Bank. You’ll also need: A Social Security Number A driver’s
license or state/military ID

~~~
foldr
It's totally false that you need an SSN to open a US bank account. An SSN is
only issued to someone who is working, and there are plenty of non-working
people residing legally in the US who are entitled to (and who in practice
can) open bank accounts (e.g. foreign students). Also, a passport is fine as
ID.

